

Synchronised shaking connects gadgets securely - cstejerean
http://technology.newscientist.com/article/dn12912-synchronised-shaking-con%0Anects-gadgets-securely.html
Brutal ads on this site.  You'd hope for better from the New Scientist.
======
bluishgreen
The idea is so cute, a text book example of 'out of the box'

------
cstejerean
Indeed. Even the print version
[http://technology.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn12912&...](http://technology.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn12912&print=true)
has ads on it.

------
pg
Brutal ads on this site. You'd hope for better from the New Scientist.

